# Erythrone gardens 2014



## Erythrone (May 3, 2014)

I took this picture last week... As you can see the plant was just beginning to grow and there was still snow around this Iris Katherine Hogdin. Some clumps were specacular this year but the flowers are now faded




Hepatica fiesta!

Hepatica Shikouden, a very cute Japanese Livewort








Hepatica noblis x marmorata crenatiloba




Hepatica Pico Strain




Hepatica transsilvanica Bluis




Helleborus HGC Pink Frost




Helleborus Winter Dream Pale Pink


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2014)

I'm feeling jealous again...


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 3, 2014)

Here did you buy the japanese hepaticas? Is zone 7 too hot for them?


----------



## Carkin (May 3, 2014)

Let me just pick my jaw up off the floor...those are some gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## Hera (May 4, 2014)

Super. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Here did you buy the japanese hepaticas? Is zone 7 too hot for them?



I got Shikouden from Fraser Thimble Farms, B.C., Canada. Just take a look at this page and you will fall in love with Hepaticas....

http://www.thimblefarms.com/japanese hepatica.html

I think they can be grown in zone 7 because western coast of Canada is a very warm region. Japanese Hepaticas are rather expensive... but we, orchids lovers, are used to pay more than 40 $ for a small plant!

Some other of our liveworts are from Free Spirit Nursery (B.C., Canada too). 

I bought some in eastern Canada. I think Pico Strain is a Portuguese strain.


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm feeling jealous again...




They are so easy grower here... and you what? Turkeys and deers don't eat them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2014)

Carkin said:


> Let me just pick my jaw up off the floor...those are some gorgeous photos!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2014)

Hera said:


> Super. Keep the pictures coming!



Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (May 10, 2014)

Jeffersonnia dubia Dark Blue












Pulmonaria David Ward




Hepatica nobilis




Corydalis solida transylvanica




Hepatica nobilis Dark Blue Form




Helleborus Ruse Black




Helleborus




Helleborus SP Rebecca




Crocus isauricus Spring Beauty








Erythronium dens-canis




Sanguinaria canadensis Multiplex


----------



## Erythrone (May 10, 2014)

Crocus tommasinianus




Helleborus Black Diamond


----------



## Dido (May 11, 2014)

Great pics this dark one is a dream


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2014)

thank you Dido!

A few other pics...

Primula Quaker's Bonnet




Adonis amurensis 'Sandan Zaki'








Cardamine pentaphylla




Helleborus Elegant White




Helleborus, Pulmonaria




Helleborus Blue Metallic Lady


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2014)

Sanguinaria canadensis Multiplex




Pulmonaria Cotton Cool


----------



## Carkin (May 19, 2014)

Your photography is UNREAL!!!! So crisp and rich. Thank you for sharing those lovelies!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2014)

Her garden in unreal. It ought to be a national treasure.


----------



## Erythrone (May 23, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Her garden in unreal. It ought to be a national treasure.



It could be great!!! So I would stop asking myself who will take care of it when I will be too old to do the job!


----------



## Dido (May 24, 2014)

hope my sanguinaria get as big as yours one day. 
Missed to make a pic this year, only had 10 flowers now after 4 years of growing


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Her garden in unreal. It ought to be a national treasure.



Agreed. I can't quite comprehend the extent of it. To say that I'm jealous isn't even close to an understatement :rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (May 24, 2014)

Dido said:


> hope my sanguinaria get as big as yours one day.
> Missed to make a pic this year, only had 10 flowers now after 4 years of growing




Not bad at all! Mine is much older and it was a pity for years before I decided to move it on good soil.


----------



## eggshells (May 25, 2014)

Lise, your PM box is full. I cannot message you and send you my email and your tracking number. Please delete some message there and let me know.


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2014)

Sorry eggshells! I deleted a few messages.


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2014)

Beautiful! There is one huge helleborus plant in our new garden. It has a few small 'babies' spreading out around it. I'd really like to get more of these plants. I'd like our garden to look as nice as yours one day too. Spectacular!


----------



## Erythrone (May 31, 2014)

Wendy said:


> Beautiful! There is one huge helleborus plant in our new garden. It has a few small 'babies' spreading out around it. I'd really like to get more of these plants. I'd like our garden to look as nice as yours one day too. Spectacular!



Thank your Wendy!


A few more pictures

Pulmonaria Raspberry Ice, Primula sieboldii




Arisaema sikokianum Silver Center




Primula denticulata




Ranunculus ficaria Brambling




Primula 




Anemone nemorosa Leed’s Variety




Primula Cowichan




Corydalis nobilis




Paeonia Earlybird




Priumula, Myosotis




Glaucidium palmatum








Daphne Lawrence Crocker




Trillium grandiflorum plenum


----------



## Erythrone (May 31, 2014)

Omphalodes cappadocica Starry Eyes




Cardamine heptaphylla




Primula Miss Indigo




Geranium Katherine Adele


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 1, 2014)

I wish I could grow Glaucidium down here, but I think it's too holbt. I supposedly can, but I've killed the one that I bought here.

Not sure why my double trillium won't bloom. It looks like the flower pollinated itself and is going to seed. How old is your double trillium?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 1, 2014)

Linus, I bought the double trillium only 2 years ago and it bloomed the first year in pot. But it was a mature division, of course. I grow the clone 'Snow Bunting' too. It is in bloom by now (2 stems, each with one bloom). I tried to take a picture but it was a mess because of bad light and also dirt on the white petals (heavy rain can easily ruin the beauty of white bloom).

About Glaucidium, I lost my first plant too many years ago. It was a y very expensive seedling. It has been killed by hard late spring frosts.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2014)

I especially love the Arisaema.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 2, 2014)

Where'd you buy your double trilliums? Fraser's Thimble Farms?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where'd you buy your double trilliums? Fraser's Thimble Farms?



Yes oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 13, 2014)

Paeonia Tranquil Dove








Paeonia Audrey




Gentiana acaulis Lempert




Hosta Elisabeth Campbell




Daphne cneorum variegatum




Trillium flexipes




Syringa Monge, Syringa Wonder Blue




Primula Green Lace




Geum Cooky




Cypripedium Michael




Paeonia tenuifolia Itoba




Cardamine pratensis Flore Pleno


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 13, 2014)

Paeonia Athena




Geum Mango Lassi








Meconopsis cambrica Frances Perry




Camassia leichtlinii




Primula sieboldii Chubby One




Primula sieboldii




Paeonia mlokosewitschii




Hosta First Frost, Heucherella Redstone Falls, Heuchera Ruffles




Salvia Sweet 16, Geum Carmen, Calamagrostis Overdam




Iris cristata Powder Blue Giant




Geum Mai Tai




Geum Mai Tai, Geum Tequila Sunrise




Paeonia Picotee


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2014)

The most of your Paeonie are more then a dream


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

Cypripedium passerinum. (A gift from my friend Bersimis). Tiny bloom. 








Cypripedium reginae. Less impressive this year.








Paeonia Petite Élégance








Geum Herterton Primrose




Primula sieboldii Yubisugata




Dryopteris polylepsis. One of my favorite ferns




Chiastophyllum oppositifolium




Penstemon ovatus




Chamaelirium luteum




Lindefolia anchusoides




Geranium Philippe Vapelle




Paeonia Lavender


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

Astrantia Gwaun Valley








Meconopsis Tromso




Allium Globemaster








Geranium maculatum Elisabeth Ann. Interesting dark leaves. 




Geranium sylvaticum white




Circium rivulare atropurpureum




Paeonia cv




Geranium sylvaticum. Early bloomer for shade area. 




Trillium luteum. A very easy plant that self seeds freely. 








Geranium x oxonianum	Katherine Adele




Geum Alabama Slammer


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

Geum Bell Bank




Primula japonica Carminea




Hosta Revolution




Paeonia Red Red Rose. A very good cut flower with such a long stem. 








Paeonia Pink Hawaian Coral












Paeonia Circus Circus




Paeonia Paula Fay




Paeonia Postillon




Diphylleia cymosa. Quite large this year. 




Paeonia Flame




Paeonia Coral Sunset


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

Anemone leveillei




Arisaema peninsulae. Very tall! 








Paeonia Raspberry Charm




Heuchera Sweet Tart




Paeonia Pink Spritzer




Clematis fremontii




Paeonia Renkaku (tree peony)




Hosta Seducer




Geranium x magnificum. One of my favorite Geraniums








Trollius cv. Maybe Alabaster, maybe Cheddar... maybe both since I bought the 2 cultivars many years ago. Some people think both cvs are identical. I think they are. The color is light yellow, not creamy white as in the picture. The new cultivar New Moon looks a lot like those 2 clones too IMO but our plant is very small so it is not easy to see if it looks identical. 





Paeonia Red Charm. Not a profuse bloomer here. Not easy to take a picture of this dark red


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

Arabis caucasica Flore Pleno




Symphytum x uplandicum Axminster Gold. If you need a showy large perennial for the back of a flower bed, this is a very good choice!


----------



## TDT (Jun 26, 2014)

Gorgeous! A slice of heaven in Quebec! Thank you for sharing your beautiful garden.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2014)

TDT said:


> Gorgeous! A slice of heaven in Quebec! Thank you for sharing your beautiful garden.


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Dido (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks for the beautifull pics as usual 
Pink spritzer is a must have now on my list.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 30, 2014)

Speechless! Heaven on earth!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2014)

Penstemon Red Riding Hood



Penstemon Red Riding Hood web par Erythrone, sur Flickr
Paeonia Pecher



Paeonia Pecher web par Erythrone, sur Flickr
Paeonia Fairy Princess



Paeonia Fairy Princess web par Erythrone, sur Flickr
Hieracium aurantiacum 



Hieracium aurantiacum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr
Iris sibirica Pink Haze 



Iris sibirica Pink Haze web par Erythrone, sur Flickr
Geranium x magnificum 



Geranium x magnificum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr
Adiantum venustum



Adiantum venustum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2014)

Paeonia Pecher Geranium Katherine Adele web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopis Tromso web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Chiffon Clouds web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia suffruticosa Souvenir de Maxime Cornu syn Kinkaku web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Pecher 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Papaver orientale Turkenlouis web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis betonicifolia web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis betonicifolia 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis betonicifolia 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Onopordum acanthium web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Fancy Nancy web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 9, 2014)

Roscoea cautleoides web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rosa Double White Blanc Burnet web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia White Cap WEB par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia chinoise inconnue web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Shima Nishiki web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis Tromso web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium x magnificum Rosemoor web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis Tromso 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Secundino (Jul 10, 2014)

Just adorable. Seeing this photographs, I miss my nordic garden so much! And believe it or not, most of all I miss _Corydalis (elata)_ and _Phlox_.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks. I'm intrigued by the Roscoea cautleoides. I just planted some Roscoea Purpurea Brown Peacock, so I'll look in to getting R. cautleoides to plant beside it. Anyone have recommendation on where to buy R. cauteloides in the US?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2014)

Penstemon Lavender Riding Hood web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2014)

Papaver orientale Fancy Feathers web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Visions of Sugar Plum web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Cheese Country web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Hillary web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium Orion web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Myrtle Thischer web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



PaeoniaSarah Bernhardt web par Erythrone, sur Flickr 



Paeonia Fancy Nancy web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Coral Sunset web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Clematis integrifolia web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium Ann Folkard web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 10, 2014)

Penstemon Delft Blue Riding Hood web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium x magnificum Rosemoor web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Dianthus Firewitch web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hosta Lakeside Dragonfly par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hakonechloa macra All Gold web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Heuchera Dolce Black Current Carex elata Bowles Golden web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Ornithogallum magnum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Port Royal web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Singing in the rain web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia First Arrival web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Cheese Country web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geum Sangria web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2014)

Meconopsis betonicifolia web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Visions of Sugar Plum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis Tromso web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris sibirica Super Ego web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hosta Grand Marquee web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Oenothera berlandieri Twilight web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Echium amoenum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Veronica Aztec Gold web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Fancy Nancy par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Myrtle Thischer web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Carex riparia Variegata web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cimicifuga Brunette Symphytum x uplandicum Axminster Gold web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Berry Garcia web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis Tromso 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 11, 2014)

Ornithogallum magnum 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Serene Pastel web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2014)

I'll still amazed at how bug-free your flowers are!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you Dot! But I don't show you pictures of roses hybrids... The foliage of many of them is a mess!




Cladastris lutea par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Port Royal 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Chffon Clouds par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Roscoea cautleoides web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rosa nitida web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia White Cap web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia White Cap 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Sebastian Maas par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Karl Rosenfield web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Karl Rosenfield 1 par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2014)

You have such amazing flowers!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you eaborne!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2014)

Papaver orientale web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Peonia Sorbet web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Geranium x magnificum Rosemoor 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Sisymbrium luteum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Salvia semis de Madeline web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Potentilla atrosanguinea web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Dianthus barbatus web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Heuchera Georgia Peach par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2014)

Paeonia intersectorielle Sesquestered Sunshine web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Barrington Belle web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Port Royal 3 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Sweet Melody web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Sweet Melody 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Myra Mac Rae web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Myra Mac Rae 2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 16, 2014)

Paeonia Neon web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia White Cap3 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Snow Swan web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Charm web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Lotus Queen par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Lotus Queen 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Bowl of Beauty web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Bowl of Beauty 2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 16, 2014)

Verbascum cv web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cladastris lutea 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Mikado web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia intersectorielle web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Visions of Sugar Plum 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geum Totally Tangerine web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia First Arrival 1 web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia First Arrival 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rodgersia pinnata Fireworks web3 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia intersectorielle 1web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Copper Kettle web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Penstemon Red Riding Hood web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium x oxonianum Thurstonianum web par Erythrone, sur Flic


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 16, 2014)

Paeonia Neon web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia White Cap3 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Snow Swan web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Charm web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Lotus Queen par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Lotus Queen 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Bowl of Beauty web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Bowl of Beauty 2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Sword Dance par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## eaborne (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, wow! Is this all on your own property?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 17, 2014)

eaborne said:


> Wow, wow! Is this all on your own property?



Yes oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2014)

Paeonia intersectorielle Cora Louise web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Corydalis elata web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia America web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Myrtle Thischer 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Copper Kettle web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Copper Kettle 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia First Arrival 33 web3 par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2014)

Thalictrum Hewitt's Double web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Corydalis elata 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia intersectorielle Sesquestered Sunshine 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Origanum vulgare variegatum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cynoglossum nervosum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Gentiana lutea par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia intersectorielle 2 web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Meconopsis Tromso 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Phlomis web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Nymphaea web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Heuchera Petite Marbled Burgundy web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Lilium Manitoba Morning web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Dido (Jul 19, 2014)

one day i would wish to have the half of your paeonie


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Dido!

Some other plants




Cardiocrinum giganteum 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cardiocrinum giganteum 3 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cardiocrinum giganteum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Cardiocrinum giganteum 1 web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hydrangea web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hydrangea 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris spuria Struttin web2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Lychnis chalcedonica Rosea web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Kalamazoo web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2014)

I should take photos of my bug-eaten flowers, and then you'll know what a treasure you have!


----------



## Dido (Jul 22, 2014)

this copper kettle do you think you could get seed for me. 

Are the blue paeonie availabel in Canada too. 

I bought now 2 from the NL and hope they are really blue, at least they start to grow. 

Have got seed from China too, so lets see in 5 years


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 23, 2014)

Dido said:


> this copper kettle do you think you could get seed for me.
> 
> Are the blue paeonie availabel in Canada too.
> 
> ...



A true blue peony? No, don't know about them! I will take a look about CK seeds. Don't know if the seeds are viable.


----------



## Dido (Jul 24, 2014)

I have my doubt too but the Price was Ok for root cutting. 
Both develop nice. 
Seed put in ground to late in spring and not cold enough to germinate, so hope for Germination next spring 
I Person I know is offering seedlings from both main kinds with blue flower. 
Will take a pic of the Label I got with the 2 from NL.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it an herbeceous peony or a tree peony?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 24, 2014)

Geranium pratense Plenum violaceum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Anemone White Swan web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Eryngium Saphire Blue web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Primula florindae web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Mimulus guttatus web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Mimulus guttatus 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Lychnis chalcedonica web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Astilbe Delft Lace web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Delphinium web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Corydalis elata web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Lilium canadense web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 25, 2014)

Every time I try to mail order Anenome white swan, it's always sold out. Ughh!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes Linus, it seems I was lucky finding one plant last year!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2014)

Iris ensata Sorceror's Triumph web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Lilium final web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium x oxonianum Thurstonianum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium x oxonianumThurstonianum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Nymphea web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hemerocallis Long Stocking web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Clematis Betty Corning web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Hemerocallis Itsy Bitsy Spider web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Geranium Azure Rush web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Coreopsis tripteris Lightning Flash web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2014)

Every time you post, I am blown away!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you Dot! I did not know the English expression "to be blown away". Actually we say something identical in French "Je suis soufflée!"


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Thank you Dot! I did not know the English expression "to be blown away". Actually we say something identical in French "Je suis soufflée!"



Cool saying -- I'll have to remember that!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 27, 2014)

Iris ensata Azuma Kagami web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Paeonia Elsa Sass web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rosa Golden Celebration web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Chiyo no Haru web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Rodgersia web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sanko Nishiki web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Asparagus verticillatus web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2014)

Rosa Golden Celebration -- I love that color!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 29, 2014)

Iris ensata Dappled Dragon 22 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sorcerer's Triumph web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Sandsation 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Kogesha web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Light at Dawn web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Oriental Eyes web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata Light at Dawn 2 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Azalea Parade ou Millenium web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Iris ensata 3 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Lilium martagon web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Hera (Jul 30, 2014)

Each picture is like a work of art. Thank you for sharing the beauty.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you Hera!



Eryngium alpinum web3 by Erythrone, on Flickr


Delphinium anglais 1 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Iris ensata Wake Musha web 2 by Erythrone, on Flickr


Iris spuria Struttin 1 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Aconitum krylovii web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Campanula persicifolia web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2014)

I love the photo of the Eryngium alpinum web3!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 5, 2014)

Hemerocallis 1 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Miscanthus variegatus Phlox maculata Alpha Rudbeckia Indian Summer web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Iris ensata Sunrise Ridge web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Iris ensata High Standard Cascade web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Iris ensata Oriental Eyes 2 web2 by Erythrone, on Flickr


Iris ensata variés web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Melanthium virginicum 3 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## eaborne (Aug 5, 2014)

I continue to be blown away by this garden!!! I love the irises


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you so much, eaborne!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 8, 2014)

Love all your peonies.. 
I didn't know you had a pond in your little backyard 
You don't grow nelumbos ?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes... we have a pond on our "small" backyard! And no... no Nelumbos for us!. I am pretty sure they will not thrive under our cool and short growing season!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 9, 2014)

Would like to visit someday. I have quite a few list to do in QC


Watch a Montreal Canadiens game
Schwatz's smoked meat
and visit your Garden


----------



## Ruth (Aug 9, 2014)

So Nice!!! I keep thinking that I like a certain one, and then I see the next picture and change my mind.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 11, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Would like to visit someday. I have quite a few list to do in QC
> 
> 
> Watch a Montreal Canadiens game
> ...



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 11, 2014)

Ruth said:


> So Nice!!! I keep thinking that I like a certain one, and then I see the next picture and change my mind.



Thank you, Ruth!oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 11, 2014)

Primula florindae 2 web2 by Erythrone, on Flickr



Primula florindae Keylour Hybrids web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Iris ensata Sunrise Ridge 2 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2014)

Iris ensata Sugar Dome web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Iris ensata Sandsation web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Iris x pseudata Shiryukyo web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Iris ensata Sunrise Ridge 2 web by Erythrone, on Flickr



Iris ensata John's Fancy web 2 by Erythrone, on Flickr



Gentiana macrophylla 1 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------

